# Is it possible to keep oto's in a heavy planted and supplimented tank?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Say a 10 gal with heavy planting and lets of supplimentary food for them? Say 3 otocats, algae already on the driftwood, lots and lots of plants, a AC20 filter for 20gal, heater, sponge filter, and a couple veggie clippers for extra munchies.

Somehow I'm thinking the water will be very clean and all the extra munchies rotated frequently so they have lots to eat it would work out even being a smaller tank then the 20gal long.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Yup, oto cats love a well established plant tank. Green algae is a natural food source so that algae on the driftwood they will enjoy. They come from SA region where the ph is low so the co2 should be ok. Keep in mind most otos on the market are wild-caught from areas with low ph, then carted to a fishstore where the ph is higher, then to your tank. As otos are sensitive, don't just drop into your established tank with low ph. Match the water in the fish store, acclimate slowly (may I recomment 'drip acclimation', once they have had a week to adjust, start slowly dropping the ph. This is the long route but you will have less loss.

They are schooling fish, group of 6 recommended, die-off is often expected so buy a few more then you need. I also recommend getting when Menagerie has them as opposed to getting at BA or Wallmart.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I've had my 2 otocats since May-June. First otocat was gotten around May. I spent an hour slowly acclimating it every 15mins till the bag of water was 70% full. That otocat is still alive today all this time. The second one I got about one month later. Same acclimation method and still around right now. They are in my temp tank right nowwith driftwood, plants, and algae. 

Originally I had them in a 5.5gal but now with my 10gal I'm thinking of redoing my tank to be a planted tank then put my veggie clips in and give extra veggies and supplimentation food for my little otocats. I'm looking into getting another one once my tank arrangement is setup. I have seen setups of 3-4 and the otocats appear happy with their food setup. 

What? Walmart sells otocats? What location? I've not been to many Walmarts with live fish in there. I know of the one up in Bayview & Elgin Mills. I got my original one from Petsmart and the second at Luckys. First is affinis and second I believe is vittalis or something.

BTW will otocats breed only with thier same species or will they mix with other otocats?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

yup the one at bayview & major mack about a block from me. For just under $2.00. I haven't had a wallmart oto live past 2 months. If you have a tank to qt them them go for it but they appear to die off alot. They also use regular nets to catch em, which leads to otos getting stuck to the net, so stressed at that point practically ensures death. 

As per your acclimation and diet, it sounds to me like you're doin a great job.

Not sure if the oto species interbreed. affinis and vittatus are the most common species I see. If they mix you could name the fry O.affatus LOL.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> yup the one at bayview & major mack about a block from me. For just under $2.00. I haven't had a wallmart oto live past 2 months. If you have a tank to qt them them go for it but they appear to die off alot. They also use regular nets to catch em, which leads to otos getting stuck to the net, so stressed at that point practically ensures death.
> 
> As per your acclimation and diet, it sounds to me like you're doin a great job.
> 
> Not sure if the oto species interbreed. affinis and vittatus are the most common species I see. If they mix you could name the fry O.affatus LOL.


I don't think I've ever seen otocats at the Bayview & Elgin Mills location. I think I saw algae eaters once before but cn'at rmeember on that. I would assume they are CAE/SAE juvies. Can you tell me what are the signs of oto cat stress, mating moves, happy, sad, etc??

Well I've done some reading before and I think one should try many things. Sometimes things will work out outside 'optimal' conditions. Some people say you need 40gal for one goldfish while some make due well with a single goldfish in a 10gal for size restraints but still room enough for the goldie to still move and grow but use a larger filter.

Anyways, I find people who have had otocats that died off mostly did something wrong in the acclimation stage. Some just floated 15mins when they got home and dumped the fish and water in most likely causing pH shock or something. Some just dump the fish in without floating and I can see temp & ph shock. I find the 15min x 4 to work well for me and each 15mins after the first 15mins I add half the tank water into the bag and I've not lost a otocat yet. I know some people have gone to the extremes with 3-5hr drip systems. One hour works well for fastest time so far.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've never had any problem with Oto's. Float for 10 mins, pop them in the tank. My little school seems quite happy.

I'd suggest keeping 6+. About 2 months ago I added a few more to my tank, putting their numbers at 12 and they really came alive (still much less than their schools of thousands in the wild). Active, schooling, curious. Great little fish - a shame if you aren't keeping them in a school as they are a totally different fish.

As for them dying off for people - this may have to do with them not eating properly. They should probably be introduced into a well established and planted tank. Most are wild caught and are likely to do better with a good degree of softer algae to graze on until they can be enticed with some prepared/commercial foods.


----------

